# εξαρτησιογόνος



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Να πω πρώτα ότι τα λεξικά μας δεν την έχουν τη λέξη — ακόμα. Όχι ότι δεν την ξέρουν. Το ΛΝΕΓ τη χρησιμοποιεί σε ερμήνευμα, στο λήμμα _στέρηση_:

*σύνδρομο στέρησης / στερητικό σύνδρομο* (για τοξικομανείς) η ψυχοσωματική κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται ο χρήστης, όταν νιώθει πολύ έντονη και πιεστική την ανάγκη να λάβει εξαρτησιογόνες ουσίες

Απορίες που θέλουν λίγη έρευνα:
Ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _εξάρτηση_ και _εθισμό_; _Εξαρτησιογόνες_ και _εθιστικές ουσίες_; Ποια είναι τα αγγλικά αντίστοιχα; _Dependence_ και _addiction_; _Habit-forming_ και _addictive_;

Παρατηρήσεις:
1. Το επίθετο _εθιστικός_ υπάρχει στα λεξικά.
2. Το κόμμα πριν από το _όταν_ στο ερμήνευμα του ΛΝΕΓ θα έπρεπε να λείπει.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2013)

Ο εθισμός και η εξάρτηση πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται αδιακρίτως (όπως κάνει και η Wikipedia), αλλά ίσως υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά στη χρήση στα Αγγλικά: το _dependence _αφορά περισσότερο στις σωματικές επιπτώσεις ενώ το _addiction _περιγράφει μάλλον την ψυχολογική πτυχή, δηλαδή την ψυχαναγκαστική συμπεριφορά του εθισμένου. (Παραδόξως, ένα ελληνικό λεξικό ψυχιατρικών όρων που έχω κάνει μάλλον την αντίθετη διάκριση: θεωρεί τον εθισμό σωματική εξάρτηση και περιγράφει την εξάρτηση ως συνήθεια. Πάντως και τα δύο δίνονται ως ορισμός το ένα του άλλου). Βρίσκω επίσης τους όρους _physical dependence_ και _psychological dependence_, που υποτίθεται ότι καταργούν την ανάγκη για το _addiction_.

H Wikipedia παραθέτει τους πρώτους ορισμούς του addiction και του habituation που δόθηκαν από τον ΠΟΥ:

Drug addiction is a state of periodic or chronic intoxication produced by the repeated consumption of a drug (natural or synthetic). Its characteristics include: (i) an overpowering desire or need (compulsion) to continue taking the drug and to obtain it by any means; (ii) a tendency to increase the dose; (iii) a psychic (psychological) and generally a physical dependence on the effects of the drug; and (iv) detrimental effects on the individual and on society.
Drug habituation (habit) is a condition resulting from the repeated consumption of a drug. Its characteristics include (i) a desire (but not a compulsion) to continue taking the drug for the sense of improved well-being which it engenders; (ii) little or no tendency to increase the dose; (iii) some degree of psychic dependence on the effect of the drug, but absence of physical dependence and hence of an abstinence syndrome [withdrawal], and (iv) detrimental effects, if any, primarily on the individual.

Φαίνεται ότι το _habit _είναι ηπιότερη κατάσταση από την _dependence_, άρα ίσως δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί το _habit-forming _για τη μετάφραση του «εξαρτησιογόνο»· από την άλλη, δεν βρίσκω άλλον ειδικό όρο πέρα από το _addictive _(το «dependence-causing», που περίμενα να βρω, δεν φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιείται).

Να προσθέσουμε επίσης και το ζευγάρι _tolerance = ανοχή_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Θα επανέλθω, αλλά προς το παρόν μπερδεύτηκα από τους ορισμούς της Wikipedia, που δεν περιλαμβάνουν το _dependence_ αλλά περιγράφουν σωματική και ψυχολογική εξάρτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά, πάντως, νομίζω ότι η εξάρτηση είναι παρεπόμενο του εθισμού, με αρκετά δυσδιάκριτα όρια, όμως. Για παράδειγμα, λέμε ότι υπάρχουν εθιστικά βιντεοπαιχνίδια, που μπορούν να σε κρατήσουν για ώρες καθηλωμένο χωρίς καν να το καταλάβεις. Η συνεχόμενη εξάσκηση της εθιστικής διαδικασίας μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει σε εξάρτηση, δηλαδή να φτάσεις σε στάδιο να μην μπορείς ποια να αποφασίσεις αν θα αφεθείς στο συγκεκριμένο πάθος ή όχι. Για να πάρω άλλο παράδειγμα, μια φιλία ή μια σχέση μπορεί να είναι στην αρχή εθιστική, γιατί βρίσκεις το άτομο πολύ ενδιαφέρον και ρουφάς κάθε στιγμή μαζί του, αλλά να οδηγηθεί αργότερα σε παθολογική εξάρτηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2013)

Καμία αντίρρηση, αλλά αυτές είναι μάλλον ελεύθερες χρήσεις των λέξεων και εδώ ψάχνουμε να βρούμε αν υπάρχουν διαφορές στην αυστηρή σημασία τους (την ιατρική, θα έλεγα.  Εξάλλου, από εξαρτησιογόνες ουσίες ξεκινήσαμε ).


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 5, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω ότι νοείται άλλη απόδοση του όρου πέρα από το "addictive substances" (βλ. π.χ. εδώ κι εδώ).

[στα γαλλικά, όμως, είναι "substances entraînant une dépendance". Είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι έτσι; ;) ]

ΥΓ: Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή ενδεχόμενο να μην υφίσταται ουσιαστική σημασιολογική διάκριση μεταξύ dependence κι addiction ( ή, αντιστοίχως στην Ελλάδα, εθισμού κι εξάρτησης) και να πρόκειται απλώς για επιλογή επιστημονικού όρου (ή όρου ενός συγκεκριμένου συναφιού); Ή, για την Ελλάδα, να πρόκειται για τη βολικότερη επιλογή μεταφράσματος; Είτε συνέβη το πρώτο είτε το δεύτερο, παρατηρούμε ότι ο εθισμός θα ήταν λίγο δύσκολος ως προς τη δημιουργία παραγώγων, ενώ υπήρχε η ανάγκη λέξης που να νοηματοδοτεί κάτι με τρόπο συγκεκριμένο κι ειδικό - κάτι για το οποίο ο εθιστικός δεν θα ήταν κατάλληλος κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2013)

Όχι, εγώ δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα πριν από το «όταν».

Γεια σου Ρογέριε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2013)

FWIW, από το _Αγγλοελληνικό γλωσσάριο γενικής φαρμακολογίας - νευροψυχοφαρμακολογίας _των Λ. Μεσσήνη & Γ. Παναγή (Gotsis, 2008):

addict = εθισμένος
addiction = εθισμός
addictive drug = εθιστικό φάρμακο
addictive substance = εθιστική ουσία
dependence = εξάρτηση
dependence potential = δυναμικό εξάρτησης
dependent = εξαρτημένος
habit = συνήθεια, έξη
habituation = εξοικείωση, εθισμός

physical dependence = σωματική εξάρτηση

psychological dependence = ψυχολογική εξάρτηση


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2013)

Προσέξτε τώρα κάτι περίεργο: Ο «Νόμος περί εξαρτησιογόνων ουσιών και άλλες διατάξεις» είναι ο Ν.4139/2013 (ΦΕΚ Α'/74/20.03.2013) και, παρότι θα 'ταν ό,τι πιο εύλογο, ΔΕΝ περιλαμβάνει (όσο μπόρεσα να κοιτάξω, αν έκανα λάθος διορθώστε με) κανέναν απολύτως ορισμό για το τι εστί «*εξαρτησιογόνος ουσία*». Για το τι είναι «*ναρκωτικό*» δίνει ορισμό, και συγκεκριμένα:«Με τον όρο “ναρκωτικά”, κατά την έννοια του νόμου αυτού, νοούνται ουσίες με διαφορετική χημική δομή και διαφορετική δράση στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα και με κοινά χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα τη μεταβολή της θυμικής κατάστασης του χρήστη και την πρόκληση εξάρτησης διαφορετικής φύσης, ψυχικής ή και σωματικής και ποικίλου βαθμού, καθώς και την ανακούφιση των χρονίως πασχόντων από τα συμπτώματα συγκεκριμένης νόσου, για την οποία αυτές κρίνονται ιατρικά επιβεβλημένες.
»Οι ουσίες που υπάγονται στα ναρκωτικά περιλαμβάνονται ιδίως στους πίνακες Α΄, Β΄, Γ΄ και Δ΄, οι οποίοι αναφέρονται στην παρ. 2 του άρθρου 1 του ν. 3459/2006 (Α΄103), όπως έχουν τροποποιηθεί με αποφάσεις που έχουν εκδοθεί κατ΄εξουσιοδότηση της παρ. 3 του άρθρου 1 του ν. 3459/2006.
»Στις παραπάνω ουσίες δεν περιλαμβάνονται τα ακατέργαστα συγκομιζόμενα προϊόντα που προκύπτουν από την καλλιέργεια ποικιλιών κάνναβης του είδους Cannabis Sativa L χαμηλής περιεκτικότητας σε τετραϋδροκανναβινόλη (THC) και συγκεκριμένα μέχρι 0,2%, σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε ισχύουσες διατάξεις της νομοθεσίας της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων και Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνεις και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων ορίζονται οι όροι και οι προϋποθέσεις καλλιέργειας των ποικιλιών κάνναβης του είδους Cannabis Sativa L, οι έλεγχοι τήρησης των όρων και προϋποθέσεων και κάθε σχετικό θέμα.»​Παρακάτω ορίζονται και οι «*πρόδρομες ουσίες*», ως εξής:«Πρόδρομες ουσίες παρασκευής ναρκωτικών αποτελούν οι ουσίες που περιλαμβάνονται στο Παράρτημα Ι κατηγορίες 1, 2, 3 του Κανονισμού (ΕΚ) 273/2004 του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου (L 47) και στο Παράρτημα κατηγορίες 1, 2, 3 του Κανονισμού (ΕΚ) 111/2005 του Συμβουλίου (L 22).»​Ο μνημονευόμενος Ν.3459/2006 (ΦΕΚ Α'/103/25.05.2006) δίνει έναν πολύ συνοπτικότερο ορισμό για το τι εστί «ναρκωτικό», ορίζοντάς το ως μια μορφή εξαρτησιογόνου ουσίας:«Ναρκωτικά, κατά την έννοια του νόμου αυτού, είναι ουσίες τεχνητές ή φυσικές που δρουν στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα και προκαλούν εξάρτη­ση του ατόμου από αυτές.»​Ωστόσο επειδή κατόπιν υπάρχει εξαντλητική-περιοριστική αναφορά των ναρκωτικών ουσιών, η όποια γενικολογία στον ορισμό καλύπτεται πρακτικά. Για τις πρόδρομες ουσίες αναφέρει τα ίδια με τον νέο νόμο. Αλλά ορισμό για την «εξάρτηση» δεν βρήκα, οπότε ρίχτε κι εσείς μια ματιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2013)

Ίσως ο νόμος το κάνει αυτό για να αποφύγει τον σκόπελο του αλκοόλ και του καπνού, που κατά τα άλλα αυτός ο ορισμός περιγράφει μια χαρά:

Ναρκωτικά, κατά την έννοια του νόμου αυτού, είναι ουσίες τεχνητές ή φυσικές που δρουν στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα και προκαλούν εξάρτη­ση του ατόμου από αυτές.

Επειδή κανείς δεν λέει ναρκωτικό το αλκοόλ ή τον καπνό, αλλά αναφέρονται σαν τρεις ξεχωριστές οντότητες, η χρήση της λέξης "ναρκωτικά" αντί για "εξαρτησιογόνες ουσίες" ίσως να φάνηκε στον νομοθέτη λιγότερο προβληματική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

Τώρα τι να πω, που ανοίγω τη σελίδα της Wikipedia για το _drug_ και βλέπω πρώτα φωτογραφία φλιτζανιού με καφέ, ύστερα ποτήρι κόκκινο κρασί, και πάνω που είμαι έτοιμος να ομολογήσω ότι είμαι _drug addict_ φτάνω σε κάποιες κάψουλες μαγνησίου. Τι χαζομάρα με αυτή τη γλώσσα, _drug_ να είναι και το φάρμακο και το ναρκωτικό (και στο _drugstore_ να πηγαίνεις για να πιεις αναψυκτικό)!

Φεύγω και πάω εδώ:

*Substance dependence*, commonly called *drug addiction*, is a compulsive need to use drugs in order to function normally. When such substances are unobtainable, the user suffers from withdrawal.

The section about substance dependence in the _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_ (more specifically, the 2000 "text revision", the DSM-IV-TR) does not use the word _addiction_ at all.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substance_dependence

Στην ίδια σελίδα βλέπουμε κι άλλες διαστάσεις του μπερδέματος.

Ενώ στη σελίδα για τη _νικοτίνη_ διαβάζω:
This stimulant effect is likely a major contributing factor to the dependence-forming properties of tobacco smoking.

Η φράση «dependence-forming properties of tobacco smoking» συνηθίζεται και σε βιβλία.
https://www.google.com/search?q="de...Xj4QSxsIGYDA&ved=0CAwQ_AUoBA&biw=1835&bih=895

Όποιος δεν θέλει το *habit-forming*, έχει και το *dependence-forming* στη διάθεσή του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι χαζομάρα με αυτή τη γλώσσα, _drug_ να είναι και το φάρμακο και το ναρκωτικό.



Εννοείς όπως στα ελληνικά που το _φάρμακο_ είναι και αυτό που σε κάνει καλά (γιατρικό) και αυτό που σε σκοτώνει (δηλητήριο);


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

Και όμως, και όμως.

Εμείς τραγουδάμε: «Σε πότισα ροδόσταμο / με πότισες φαρμάκι», όχι «με πότισες φάρμακο».


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Τι χαζομάρα με αυτή τη γλώσσα, _drug_ να είναι και το φάρμακο και το ναρκωτικό (και στο _drugstore_ να πηγαίνεις για να πιεις αναψυκτικό)!...



Φαρμακόγλωσσα!  

Love is The drug, both ways, but a drag sometimes.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και όμως, και όμως.
> 
> Εμείς τραγουδάμε: «Σε πότισα ροδόσταμο / με πότισες φαρμάκι», όχι «με πότισες φάρμακο».



Το ήξερα ότι θα το πεις.:)

Ωστόσο, θέλω να σου θυμίσω ότι παλιότερα λέγανε φάρμακα τις περισσότερες χημικές ουσίες, όπως φάρμακο για τα ρούχα, για το μπάνιο, κτλ. Δηλαδή αντί _απορρυπαντικό_ ή _καθαριστικό_. Μάλιστα το ΛΚΝ μνημονεύει αυτές τις χρήσεις (3β).


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

Το _φάρμακο_ και πιο παλιά λέξη είναι από την αγγλική _δρόγη_ και με πλούσια οικογένεια. Πάντως, τόσο στην αρχική λέξη όσο και στα παράγωγα (_φαρμακείο, φαρμακευτικός_ κτλ — _φαρμακώνω, φαρμακομύτα, φαρμακερός_ κτλ) φροντίσαμε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τις θετικές από τις αρνητικές σημασίες. Όχι πως δεν το έχουν κάνει εν πολλοίς και οι Αγγλοσάξονες: άλλο ο _druggist_ και άλλο ο _drug baron_. Αλλά αν πω «All my friends are on drugs», καλά θα κάνω να προσθέσω «for high blood pressure» προτού σκεφτείτε τα χειρότερα για τις παρέες μου. Κατά τ' άλλα, όταν λέω κακά λόγια για κάποια γλώσσα, πάντα αστειεύομαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, όταν λέω κακά λόγια για κάποια γλώσσα, πάντα αστειεύομαι.



We know.:)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωστόσο, θέλω να σου θυμίσω ότι παλιότερα λέγανε φάρμακα τις περισσότερες χημικές ουσίες, όπως φάρμακο για τα ρούχα, για το μπάνιο, κτλ. Δηλαδή αντί _απορρυπαντικό_ ή _καθαριστικό_. Μάλιστα το ΛΚΝ μνημονεύει αυτές τις χρήσεις (3β).


Όχι μόνο παλιότερα, και τώρα λέγεται κανονικότατα· π.χ. πηγαίνεις το αυτοκίνητο για βιολογικό καθαρισμό και σου λέει ο μάστορας: «Θα το πάρετε όμως μετά τις πέντε το απόγευμα, για να 'χει προλάβει να στεγνώσει το σαλόνι απ' το φάρμακο». Ή τον ρωτάς αν θα καθαρίσει καλά ο κινητήρας με το ειδικό πλύσιμο και σου απαντά: "Μα αφού βάζουμε φάρμακο — θα γίνει τζιτζικάκι!»


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2013)

...
+1. Και παντού, π.χ.:

- Καθάρισε η αλυσίδα απ' τις λάσπες; 
- Όχι, θέλει φάρμακο. Και μετά το άλλο (φάρμακο), για τη σκουριά (το αντισκωριακό). 

Πρόδρομοι των χημικών άλλωστε δεν ήταν και οι φαρμακοτρίφτες (_αρχ. _φαρμακοτρίβης, φαρμακοτρίπτης) και οι βαφείς;


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## dharvatis (Mar 2, 2017)

:lol::lol::lol:!


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 4, 2017)

Zazula said:


> "Μα αφού βάζουμε φάρμακο — θα γίνει τζιτζικάκι!»



Τζιτζικάκι ή τζιτζάκι;

Το _τζιτζάκι_ το ακούς πολύ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 4, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωστόσο, θέλω να σου θυμίσω ότι παλιότερα λέγανε φάρμακα τις περισσότερες χημικές ουσίες, όπως φάρμακο για τα ρούχα, για το μπάνιο, κτλ. Δηλαδή αντί _απορρυπαντικό_ ή _καθαριστικό_. Μάλιστα το ΛΚΝ μνημονεύει αυτές τις χρήσεις (3β).





Zazula said:


> Όχι μόνο παλιότερα, και τώρα λέγεται κανονικότατα· π.χ. πηγαίνεις το αυτοκίνητο για βιολογικό καθαρισμό και σου λέει ο μάστορας: «Θα το πάρετε όμως μετά τις πέντε το απόγευμα, για να 'χει προλάβει να στεγνώσει το σαλόνι απ' το φάρμακο». Ή τον ρωτάς αν θα καθαρίσει καλά ο κινητήρας με το ειδικό πλύσιμο και σου απαντά: "Μα αφού βάζουμε φάρμακο — θα γίνει τζιτζικάκι!»


Ακόμα και τα χέρια σου με φάρμακο τα πλένεις· το ακούω πιο συχνά για το υγρό πιάτων, αλλά και για το κρεμοσάπουνο το έχω πετύχει αρκετές φορές.



dharvatis said:


> H Wikipedia παραθέτει τους πρώτους ορισμούς του addiction και του habituation που δόθηκαν από τον ΠΟΥ:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Φαίνεται ότι το _habit _είναι ηπιότερη κατάσταση από την _dependence_, άρα ίσως δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί το _habit-forming _για τη μετάφραση του «εξαρτησιογόνο»· από την άλλη, δεν βρίσκω άλλον ειδικό όρο πέρα από το _addictive _(το «dependence-causing», που περίμενα να βρω, δεν φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιείται).



Διάβαζα κάτι σχετικό τις προάλλες, πάλι στη Wikipedia αλλά σε άλλο άρθρο:

Like the World Health Organization during this period [around 1963], but possibly influenced by the fact that they were themselves smokers, the Committee defined cigarette smoking as a "habituation" rather than an overpowering "addiction". Committee members agreed with most Americans that this habit (though often strong) was possible for individuals to break. In the years after the Surgeon General's report, millions of Americans successfully chose to quit smoking, with two-thirds to three-quarters of ex-smokers quitting unaided by nicotine replacement methods. In addition, the "cold turkey" method has been found to be the most successful in terms stopping smoking over long periods of time. However, in a controversial move in 1989, later surgeon general C. Everett Koop shifted course and redefined cigarette smoking as "an addiction" rather than a habit.


----------

